# I'm having trouble unplugging my DVR's hard drive



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

A few months ago I didn't need my DVR anymore, so I decided to take it apart. I got the hard drive mostly unscrewed from all of the things holding it onto the case, and now I need to unplug it. I'm having trouble though. I can't tell if it simply wasn't made to unplug, or if there's buttons I need to hold down on the sides of the plugs, or what. It's a Direct TV DVR, but I think Sony made it.
The model number is DSR7000/17 or something like that.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That would appear to be a Philips unit manufactured for DirecTV/Tivo.

It's only a 40GB drive, and based on the age, it's an IDE unit. Cable should simply unplug as they used off the shelf HDD's.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh. Might be. XD

On the hard drive, it says it's Seagate, and it's 300 GB. 

I tried, I guess I'll try again. :\


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Then I'd say that is the wrong model number, or it has been altered at some point in the past.

Specs: http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/d/dsr7000_r_17/dsr7000_r_17_pss_aen.pdf


----------

